# Airsoft players?



## DMTWI (Nov 2, 2010)

Any airsoft players on board here, or know people into airsoft? Reason being, I have a Marui M733 that I don't use much, so I'm putting out some feelers to see if anyone is interested. Let me know, I can provide more details... :cheers:


----------



## THORS_DAD (Mar 10, 2014)

I was heavy into airsoft about 12 years ago, damn that makes me feel old lol, can't say that I know of any active interest but I can put out some feelers, what kinda price are you hoping for?


----------



## Tazz (Jan 27, 2014)

My little nephew is in to it .I might get an air soft gun so I can go play with him.
I created a monster with him lol since he was small I always showed him army stuff and when u got older I let him play call of duty.its a litte solider lol


----------

